# Knee Replacement, saving my quadriceps



## richg99 (Jul 20, 2017)

I had my second knee replacement last week Thursday. I am now 77, the right (first) knee was replaced at age 74.

My doctor, Rick Nixon, formerly was the orthopod for some, if not all, of the old Houston Oilers. What a great guy he is!

His system differs from some other doctors in that the cut is on the Side of the Knee, rather than down the middle. I have only anecdotal evidence, but it seems to me that I have experienced far less pain, and have recovered from both operations quicker, than other guys who have had the "regular" operation for knee replacement.

This is my 8th day??? since my operation last Thursday. I discarded the wheeled walker on the 4th day, and am putting the cane up today. I have little pain EXCEPT when I do one or two of the exercises that call for me to pull the leg backward. 

On my first after-operation meeting with my doctor, I was at 92 degrees flexibility on the knee. He wants me to get to 124 degrees before he will be happy. I don't know exactly where I am, but after 7/8 days, I know I am at 96/98 degrees already. It hurts to bend the knee back too far, but each day it goes a bit further. Supposedly, it takes 4 to 6 weeks to be completely finished with Physical Therapy. We shall see.

I added a picture of the first knee below. I also have one on the current "smiley faced" cut on the left knee, but, this being a family show, I didn't want to make anyone ill. Take my word for it, I have some of the most beautiful staples that you've ever seen. 

Ha Ha richg99


----------



## DaleH (Jul 20, 2017)

Glad to hear you are well! And good luck with this one! May you outlive both replacements ... 

... and hear I thought you were replacing the 'knee' in your boat, by the post title :wink:


----------



## richg99 (Jul 20, 2017)

Dale...thanks for the kind words. 

I am afraid that your "side comment" 

*and hear I thought you were replacing the 'knee' in your boat, by the post title :wink:*

Has me completely baffled? Of course, sometimes I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer....Ha Ha 

richg99


----------



## Stumpalump (Jul 20, 2017)

Come on Rich post a pic of the fresh leg! Get well soon! We want to see that new boat in action.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 20, 2017)

Rich, here is wishing for a speedy recovery. As I recall, you have a new boat waiting. I look forward to hearing how you like it, but don't push it too fast. 

Take care. 

Larry


----------



## richg99 (Jul 20, 2017)

Well, YOU asked for it.... my wife said "no one would want to see your stitches (staples)"...Ha Ha

Warning...picture below is ugly and should not be seen by woman or children, or right-minded adults.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DaleH (Jul 20, 2017)

richg99 said:


> ... your "side comment" _and hear I thought you were replacing the 'knee' in your boat, by the post title :wink:_
> 
> Has me completely baffled?


The usually triangular=shaped vertical support in the stern of a boat is also called a 'knee'. It is the primary structural support for the thrust against the transom.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 20, 2017)

Duhhh... I guess I heard that someplace, but quickly forgot it.

Thanks for the explanation. richg99


----------



## richg99 (Jul 21, 2017)

I was wrong about eliminating the pain pill completely. I needed one last night to get to sleep. I will take one this morning before PT. I am trying to wean myself of them ASAP.

I am keeping the cane nearby for added balance for a few more days, too. I guess I over-did my home PT yesterday, swinging my leg around. Duhhh.

richg99


----------



## overboard (Jul 21, 2017)

Take your time Rich, @ 77 you aint a kid no more and may need a little extra time to heal!
Need to see some pics. of you out on the flats with the new boat, hopefully soon but not too soon! 
Again,take your time, you'll get there.


----------



## Kismet (Jul 21, 2017)

Nice recovery, Rich.

I notice you never talk about your cosmetic surgery. Nobody is born that pretty.

:wink:


----------



## richg99 (Jul 21, 2017)

It is true, that those of us amply endowed with ugliness often use our real pictures in our profile. Many others hide behind graphic illustrations. 

I guess they are hoping that "no news is good news"????

Never have figured that out.

Ha Ha

Rich in his first, and only, acting job.
(age 71)


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2017)

How's it going Rich?


----------



## richg99 (Jul 25, 2017)

13th day today. The knee is better and I am doing the three-times daily exercises well enough. Total boredom and "cabin fever" has taken over.

Pain is down quite a bit, even though a pain pill is still needed from time to time. 

This was the first morning when I really didn't want to get out of bed. It is hard to get up when all you have to look forward to is three sets of painful exercises and d#@% little else. Lethargy and laziness have taken over, for the first time in this saga. 

I sent a note yesterday to the Dr. to see if we can plan my escape to TN by the end of next week. The every-day 95 degree days here in Houston, filled with high humidity, are taking their toll. I really don't feel that I should go out and I don't feel that I want to go out. 

I am normally full of energy and just want to JUMP out of bed. This isn't me. Bah Humbug.

OK, now that the pity-party is over, I am blessed with my doctor. 

I talked to a lady yesterday at Physical Therapy. She is SIX weeks into it and didn't appear to be as far along as I am in 13 days. She was envious of my progress. So, I have a lot to be happy for, and I am happy for the quick recovery I am experiencing.

richg99


----------



## fender66 (Jul 25, 2017)

Go get em Rich....

Prayers for fast healing and recovery!


----------



## richg99 (Jul 25, 2017)

Good news just an hour or so ago.

Doc's office said that I can go to TN. on August 5, as long as the x-rays come out OK next week. It'll be great to get away from this heat. 

Hooray! richg99


----------

